# Share Beautiful Scenic and Pleasant Animated GIFs Thread



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

Been seeing some very nice nature GIFs around, so I though I'd start a thread to share some of them.  Please add any you may have seen also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)

Aurora Borealis (Northern Lights)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been seeing some very nice nature GIFs around, so I though I'd start a thread to share some of them.  Please add any you may have seen also.



   Sea,  Can you PLEASE stop this water?  My monitor & keyboard are starting to short out !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2015)

Here Falcon, this should help.I get these on Facebook all the time and now, what the heck does GIF mean?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)

Eruption of Eyjaufjallajokull in Iceland


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been seeing some very nice nature GIFs around, so I though I'd start a thread to share some of them.  Please add any you may have seen also.



Oh, that one makes me happy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## tortiecat (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank-you SeaBreeze - keep them going.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2015)

All very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## BeachLover1952 (Dec 16, 2015)

This thread is so refreshing! Thank you so much for sharing.  It's just incredible how beautiful photos could be powerful enough to uplift us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Karen99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Seabreeze..every single picture is exquisite.  I think, oh that's my favorite..then the next pulls at my imagination.  I think the pink daisy in the rain is a heavy contender for favorite 

I can't believe how much beauty surrounds us and you don't have to go far to find it...just have eyes to see it.  Thank you for posting these.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Raven (Mar 15, 2016)

Beautiful pictures!
I love the one with petals drifting down from the pink blossoms.

:thanks:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Robert59 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

Beautiful photos Oldguy, I love the one with the rainbow!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't even know what a GIF is.  A photo, I presume?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

A GIF is a computer image that moves as animation because it's made up of frames, like a movie.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2016)

Actually there are plain old ordinary gif images that just sit there and do nothing,  and then there are _animated gif's_.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Actually there are plain old ordinary gif images that just sit there and do nothing,  and then there are _animated gif's_.



You're right Nancy, my mistake, there are plain GIF images for sure.  The thread was for animated GIFs, just changed the title so it's more clear.  Of course, any scenic images are welcome, love to see them all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kadee (Apr 18, 2016)

It's still morning here not quite 11.am


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (May 16, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Is _that _where I'm going?!! :holymoly:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Is _that _where I'm going?!! :holymoly:



No Underock, this is where you're going.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2016)

Just beautiful, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## AprilT (Jun 27, 2016)

Just stunningly beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

OK Seabreeze how'd you do that....got me baffled ......Dingo Starr ....don't be knockin my Beatles....you could be in alot of trouble for that one.....I still go to Paul an Ringo's concerts...Love the boys....lindap
 Tell me how you did that ,love the falls one


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got them online Happytime.  You got me baffled on the Dingo Starr Beatles thing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## littleowl (Jul 31, 2016)

Brilliant.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

What a great idea for a thread. Amazing photos and effects!

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2016)

Tragopan Pheasant


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 25, 2017)

Relaxing, soothing....Thank you .


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


>


Exquisite.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

Very lovely scenes.


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

Seabreeze, all of your entries are stunning.
It's a beautiful idea for a thread


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)

Do these gifs have to be loaded from the URL address only? I tried posting from my computer's saved files of gifs but it doesnt work????


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 12, 2018)

View attachment 54993

Now picture posts but no motion......


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 13, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>




"That's the last time I eat Milly's cake, it must have weighed a ton!" .........:bigwink:


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2018)

Shake Shake Shake...Shake it Off


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

That dogs having a bad hair day......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

Cute baby kangaroo scratches an itch


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 15, 2018)

Baby skunk and fennec fox play


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)

The attached images below cannot be removed so enjoy them as regular pics


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

This IS an animated gif...look closely for the motion...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)

How precious is that.....thanks Lara


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a little warbler who does this every spring in one of various garden pots on my deck. 
This year she did it right at the glass door (with side window) leading to the deck and I never got tired of watching.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> I have a little warbler who does this every spring in one of various garden pots on my deck.
> This year she did it right at the glass door (with side window) leading to the deck and I never got tired of watching.



Oh Lara, how awesome is that....I raised four orphaned starlings by myself....was so much tiring work but they saw me as their mother....after they started flying on their own, I never saw them again


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2018)

View attachment 56118


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 6, 2018)

View attachment 56160


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey Al, again take note of the topic title: 

[h=1]Share Beautiful Scenic and Pleasant Animated GIFs Thread[/h]
How do your non-moving gifs fit in here? Think you posted em on the wrong site guy!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)

Some low moving clouds


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2018)

Was on a roll since these all posted nicely.....enjoy


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice Al except for the dizzying coaster.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)

From my trip to Pawley's Island SC


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2018)

Just beautiful April especially the cloud formations in the first and third pics


----------



## oldal (Sep 11, 2018)

Rainbow Falls, Hilo, Hawaii


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)

^^^ I see a rainbow at the bottom....so pretty  ^^^


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)

Just had to post this cute gif


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)

And this one


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2018)

One of the gals from my trip Pawley's Island


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2018)

What a gorgeous sky and coloring of the photo.....April, are you aware of this topic being moving gifs of nature? Some folks have a hard time posting here cuz the animated gifs dont show motion....but I'm luvin all the non-moving ones that you've posted


----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> What a gorgeous sky and coloring of the photo....*.April, are you aware of this topic being moving gifs of nature?* Some folks have a hard time posting here cuz the animated gifs dont show motion....but I'm luvin all the non-moving ones that you've posted



OOPS!  No, my vision isn't the best, so I missed that part, so sorry, you can ask to have my post to be removed, I won't be offended.  So sorry.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Keep them please.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>


 like that so xmas looking /


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

*Want to share all my autumn gifs I save on my flashdrive to post each year....enjoy *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

All these autumn gifs are so pretty!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks RR....there's lots more a comin'


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2018)

H2O  liquid  or solid   Pics !   All delightful.  Thanks  to the contributors.       :thanks:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 27, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> All these autumn gifs are so pretty!



Agree, such beauty.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks, so glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 3, 2018)

These GIF's are amazing, thank you to all of you for sharing.........


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2018)

So glad you enjoy them Ferocious


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2018)

Can feel the warmth thru my screen


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2018)

Sorry. My pic isn’t GIF infused


----------



## Lara (Nov 5, 2018)

Tufted Coquette
a hummingbird from S.America


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

This is making me want to go up north and see some snow ! Love how beautiful it is in winter.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2018)

MeAgain said:


> This is making me want to go up north and see some snow ! Love how beautiful it is in winter.


I agree M...its hit or miss in my part of Virginia and I sooo love watching the snow come down....hope we get more than expected this year  *****


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2018)

white moose-Sweden


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2018)

They're so cute and handsome!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

All of these are so pretty!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2019)

I can't figure out why some of the animated gif's I post, don't show up animated - sometimes they show up stagnant. Any ideas what I may be
doing wrong? I usually "copy" rather than upload.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)

Posting these pretty winter scenes before winter is over


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)

Couldn't resist posting this warm and comforting pic


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

*Wanted to share more beautiful winter scenes before Spring comes around.....I luv snow * * * * *
*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

* * * * *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)

* ** * *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tortiecat (Mar 9, 2019)

Beautiful pictures.  Loved the cardinals in the snow.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> Beautiful pictures.  Loved the cardinals in the snow.
> Thanks for posting!


So glad you're enjoying them T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2019)

View attachment 71902


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2019)

View attachment 72040


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2019)

View attachment 72268


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2019)

View attachment 72526


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 14, 2019)

View attachment 72581


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2019)

View attachment 72586


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2019)

View attachment 72654


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)

View attachment 72792


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi Renee.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2019)

View attachment 73113


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2019)

View attachment 74928


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

just for a HOT day


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

It was another hot day, @Bonnie"


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)

ignore...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

A different Fall-


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)

View attachment 84020


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Been seeing some very nice nature GIFs around, so I though I'd start a thread to share some of them.  Please add any you may have seen also.


I am unsure how to upload Gifs from my Android phone and my laptop. I can do uploads from my lap top as attachments from my albums.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow!  those are so beautiful!  Thank you, Seabreeze!  Oh!  There's more!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 2, 2020)

For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to post GIFs.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to post GIFs.


Try the link button in the insert image box.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to post GIFs.


@Lewkat just save em as you do regular pics....they will post the same here.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## bowmore (Aug 2, 2020)

Trummelbach Falls in Switzerland The videos are too large to upload


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Rain is so peaceful for me.  When it's raining I get my umbrella out and go for a walk.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Try the link button in the insert image box.


Cannot find a link button, Ken.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2020)




----------

